# Luft trio.



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Here is my almost finished Luft 46 trio.They still need final detail,will post more pics later.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

is that a Ta183, Hortan IX/Go229... but whats the other one on the top right?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

'Tis a Lippisch P.13
http://www.luft46.com/lippisch/lip13a.html

Bigger pix too, plz!


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

interesting, thanks!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice models! Looking forward to seeing the finished models.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

